# Nvidia NVS 4200M: Bios reading not supported on this Device



## wallnuss (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey there,

I am currently trying to get my hands on a bios of a NVS 4200M ( for doing some Voodoo magic, with pci-passtrough on virtual machines, but that is beside the points ), sadly there is no vgabios only in the techpowerup database and I don't seem to be able to extract it witch GPU-Z (getting the Bios reading not supported on this Device error.) I also seem to be able to extract the bios via NVFlash ( see this log http://pastebin.com/4u2urZRs)

So my question would be this. Would you be able to add bios readout support to gpu-z for nvidia optimus chipset or do I have to go with this http://diit.cz/sites/default/files/images/2176/linus-torvalds-about-nvidia-june-2012.jpg

I would greatly appreciate any help and also extend the offer for helping you in any way I can.

Regards,
wallnuss


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't think the onboard mobile versions have a flashable bios but I could be wrong.


----------



## wallnuss (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah but it don't want to flash it just extract it  I need the bios so that the emulator can initiate the startup sequence. Bottom line is don't want to flash it again just use it.


----------



## Skayk (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello, i've same problem with my HD6470m, i can't extract the bios and i've just need it.


----------



## Berserker (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes, i have exactly the same problem, i need only extract GPU BIOS on NVIDIA NVS 5400, but every one method i tried fails. I hope there will be some development with this issue.


----------

